# green bean - snap bean - ejote



## WendyMac

Hello,

I'm trying to remember the word for "green bean" in South America (Peru). The online dictionaries are telling me "judía verde," but does anybody know a different regional word?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## josie

Green bean is called "alberja" en Peru.
Greetings,
Josefina
USA TEXAS


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Hola, WendyMac, bienvenida al foro...
En Argentina, green beans son *chauchas.*
Josie, ¿estás segura de que se dice alberja? No encuentro esta palabra.
En Argentina, *arvejas* son los guisantes.
Saluditos.
EVA.


----------



## Lazarillo

When I lived in Mexico I remember the grean beans being called "ejotes". Could that be the word?

Saludos desde Madrid.

L


----------



## josie

Es correcto, “ejote” se usa comúnmente en México.

En Perú, al ejote le dicen “vainitas”, 

Ejote o vainita en ingles de dice “green beans”

Dentro de la vainita viene una bolita verde la cual es llamada “chícharo” en México y “alberja” en Peru. 

El chícharo en ingles se le llama “green pea”
Te recomiendo que entres a un buscador y escribas la palabra "peas" pero que sea la busqueda en imagenes.

Ojala y te haya aclarado o quizás te confundí mas..

Saludos desde Texas.


----------



## Terry Mount

¿Y dónde en todo esto caben las "aluvias"? [Quizás la palabra es "alubias".]


----------



## ILT

EVAVIGIL said:
			
		

> Hola, WendyMac, bienvenida al foro...
> En Argentina, green beans son *chauchas.*
> Josie, ¿estás segura de que se dice alberja? No encuentro esta palabra.
> En Argentina, *arvejas* son los guisantes.
> Saluditos.
> EVA.



Alverjas - peas

De nuestro WR dictionary


----------



## ILT

Terry Mount said:
			
		

> ¿Y dónde en todo esto caben las "aluvias"? [Quizás la palabra es "alubias".]



haricot bean - alubia

Saludos


----------



## josie

Creo que seria buena idea que en un buscador se inserte la palabra y hacer “clic” en imágenes. Chícharos en México, guisantes en no se donde, alubias.. etc.  
Saludos 
Josie


----------



## Terry Mount

I love translating said:
			
		

> haricot bean - alubia
> 
> Saludos


 
haricot - the ripe seed or the unripe pod of several beans (genus _Phaseolus_ and esp. _P. vulgaris_).

¿Entonces es la "semilla" del haricot?

El problema mío es que no sé qué es un "haricot bean." Siempre creí que los haricots eran los "green beans" (haricots verts).


----------



## WendyMac

Thanks Josie, Eva, Lazarillo and all...

"Vainita" is the word I was seeking for "green beans" in Peru. Thanks so much for all of your help!

Vegetables vary so much in vocabulary from country to country, as we see here!

WendyMac


----------



## EVAVIGIL

You' re welcome, Wendy Mac, it has been very interesting!
Cheers!
EVA.


----------



## andres65

Estas son las traducciones para "green bean". Yo mismo las aporté a un diccionario on line en inglés : judía verde (España), Bajoca (SE de España : Murcia), ejote (México, Guatemala, El Salvador, Honduras), vainica (Costa Rica, Nicaragua), habichuela tierna (Puerto Rico), habichuela (Islas Canarias, Colombia, Panamá), vainita (Bolivia, Ecuador, Peru, República Dominicana, Venezuela), poroto verde (Chile), chaucha (Argentina, Paraguay, Uruguay).

Si alguien sabe el término usado en Cuba, favor traerlo a colación, ya que no me ha sido posible ubicarlo. Y por favor, confirmar que el término "chaucha" es el que se usa en Paraguay, ya que solo encontré una mención en un diccionario de americanismos, pero esos dicionarios no siempre son confiables.


----------



## Argónida

Te faltó "habichuela verde" en Andalucía (nunca usado en singular, por cierto).


----------



## Bestsy62

Vainas en el País Vasco....
saludos


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

A lo que veo en el buscador como* judía(s) verde(s)* se les llama *vainita(s)* en Perú, y las *peas*, *arvejas*. Pero ayudaría mucho saber el nombre científico de los *green beans* para verificar si estoy en lo correcto.

Atentamente,


----------



## andres65

andres65 said:


> Estas son las traducciones para "green bean". Yo mismo las aporté a un diccionario on line en inglés : judía verde (España), Bajoca (SE de España : Murcia), ejote (México, Guatemala, El Salvador, Honduras), vainica (Costa Rica, Nicaragua), habichuela tierna (Puerto Rico), habichuela (Islas Canarias, Colombia, Panamá), vainita (Bolivia, Ecuador, Peru, República Dominicana, Venezuela), poroto verde (Chile), chaucha (Argentina, Paraguay, Uruguay).
> 
> Si alguien sabe el término usado en Cuba, favor traerlo a colación, ya que no me ha sido posible ubicarlo. Y por favor, confirmar que el término "chaucha" es el que se usa en Paraguay, ya que solo encontré una mención en un diccionario de americanismos, pero esos dicionarios no siempre son confiables.


 
Bueno... me faltó incluir estos términos : habichuela verde en Andalucía, y vaina en el País Vasco. Según parece, hay otros en España : garrapato en Extremadura ; habicholón y habicholilla, en la provincia de Jaén, Andalucía.


----------



## andres65

andres65 said:


> Bueno... me faltó incluir estos términos : habichuela verde en Andalucía, y vaina en el País Vasco. Según parece, hay otros en España : garrapato en Extremadura ; habicholón y habicholilla, en la provincia de Jaén, Andalucía.


 
Más términos de España : fréjoles en Asturias


----------



## andres65

andres65 said:


> Más términos de España : fréjoles en Asturias


 

...y habichuelillas en la provincia de Ciudad Real, Castilla La Mancha


----------



## zumac

Bestsy62 said:


> Vainas en el País Vasco....
> saludos


 
Gracias, pensé que nadie lo diría, y estaba a punto de escribirlo.

P.D. Las mejores vainas que he comido en mi vida fue en Izarra.

Saludos.


----------



## Totopi

¡Hola!
Sí por aquí se llaman vainas, pero no sólo en el País Vasco, también en gran parte del norte de España.
*vaina**.*
*6. *f._ Ar._,_ Ast._,_ Burg._,_ Nav._,_ P. Vasco_ y_ Rioja._ Judía verde.
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_Saludos


----------



## andres65

Totopi said:


> ¡Hola!
> Sí por aquí se llaman vainas, pero no sólo en el País Vasco, también en gran parte del norte de España.
> *vaina**.*
> *6. *f._ Ar._,_ Ast._,_ Burg._,_ Nav._,_ P. Vasco_ y_ Rioja._ Judía verde.
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_Saludos


 
Que bueno saberlo porque quisiera hacer una recopilación de términos que incluya las regiones de España. Ahora bien, quisiera que también se manifiestaran los aragoneses, asturianos, burgaleses, navarros y riojanos para comprobar su uso efectivo. Además de que tenía entendido que en Asturias les llaman "fréjoles". Pero... ¿quién sabe? Nada obsta para que se utilicen los dos...

Saludos,
Andrés


----------



## andres65

Hagamos otra vez un recuento de todos los términos para traducir "green bean" (¿se dice "French bean" en inglés británico?) :

a) En América Latina :

- Ejote en México, Guatemala, Honduras y El Salvador.
- Vainica en Nicaragua y Costa Rica.
- Habichuela en Panamá y Colombia.
- Habichuela tierna en Puerto Rico.
- Vainita en República Dominicana, Venezuela, Ecuador, Perú y Bolivia.
- Poroto verde en Chile.
- Chaucha en Argentina, Uruguay... y no sé si también en Paraguay.

NO SE CÓMO LO TRADUCIRÍAN EN CUBA, ASÍ QUE AMIGOS CUBANOS...MANIFIÉSTENSE, O QUEDARÁN EN EL OLVIDO.

b) En España :
- Judía verde : es el término "standard".
- Vainas : en el País Vasco y en otros rincones del Norte de España, FAVOR CONFIRMAR.
- Fréjoles en Asturias.
- Habichuelas verdes en Andalucía.
- Habicholilla o habicholón en la provincia de Jaén, Andalucia.
- Habichuelillas en la provincia de Ciudad Real, Castilla La Mancha.
- Garrapatos en Extremadura.
- Bajoca en Murcia, y creo que también en parte la Comunidad Valenciana.
FAVOR CONFIRMAR.

Si falta algún término, háganlo saber o callen para siempre.

SALUDOS, 

Andrés


----------



## laisa

En Cuba se le dice "habichuela" al  "green bean".


----------



## aurilla

En Puerto Rico se conocen como "habichuelas tiernas"

(Para nosotros, judías son mujeres hebreas.)


----------



## andres65

laisa said:


> En Cuba se le dice "habichuela" al "green bean".


 Muchas gracias por la respuesta, era el único país del cual no tenía información.


----------



## andres65

aurilla said:


> En Puerto Rico se conocen como "habichuelas tiernas"
> 
> (Para nosotros, judías son mujeres hebreas.)


 
Gracias, aun cuando ya Puerto Rico está incluido en la lista.


----------



## andres65

Nuevamente el recuento de todos los términos para traducir "green bean" :

a) En América Latina :

- Ejote en México, Guatemala, Honduras y El Salvador.
- Vainica en Nicaragua y Costa Rica.
- Habichuela en Cuba, Panamá y Colombia.
- Habichuela tierna en Puerto Rico.
- Vainita en República Dominicana, Venezuela, Ecuador, Perú y Bolivia.
- Poroto verde en Chile.
- Chaucha en Argentina, Uruguay... y no sé si también en Paraguay.


b) En España :
- Judía verde : es el término "standard".
- Vainas : en el País Vasco y en otras partes del Norte de España. 
- Fréjoles en Asturias.
- Habichuelas en las Islas Canarias.
- Frejones en la provincia de Salamanca, Castilla y León.
- Bainetas en Aragón.
- Habichuelas verdes en Andalucía.
- Habicholilla o habicholón en la provincia de Jaén, Andalucia.
- Habichuelillas en la provincia de Ciudad Real, Castilla La Mancha.
- Garrapatos en Extremadura.
- Bajoca en Murcia, y creo que también en parte la Comunidad Valenciana.

Si falta algún término, háganlo saber

SALUDOS, 

Andrés


----------



## Angel Mario

Bueno, sea cual sea la variedad, del interior de las 'haricots', cuando las dejas secar en la planta, obtienes las famosas 'alubias'.


----------



## andres65

Más términos en España :

- Caparrón verde en La Rioja y provincia de Álava en el País Vasco.
- Fréjoles, término usado en Asturias, también se usa en León.


----------



## andres65

"Frejones", que ya habíamos dicho que se usa en Salamanca, también se utiliza en la provincia de Ávila, en la misma Comunidad de Castilla y León.
Y "brejones", en Extremadura.


----------



## Sorguinha

De una experta cocinera peruana (yo ;-) ):

green beans = vainitas
peas = arvejas o alberjas


----------



## usern

Actualizo, ya que toda la vida se ha dicho fréjol, o fréjoles en León.

a) En América Latina :

- Ejote en México, Guatemala, Honduras y El Salvador.
- Vainica en Nicaragua y Costa Rica.
- Habichuela en Cuba, Panamá y Colombia.
- Habichuela tierna en Puerto Rico.
- Vainita en República Dominicana, Venezuela, Ecuador, Perú y Bolivia.
- Poroto verde en Chile.
- Chaucha en Argentina, Uruguay... y no sé si también en Paraguay.


b) En España :
- Judía verde : es el término "standard".
- Vainas : en el País Vasco y en otras partes del Norte de España. 
- Fréjoles en Asturias, León.
- Habichuelas en las Islas Canarias.
- Frejones en la provincia de Salamanca, Castilla y León.
- Bainetas en Aragón.
- Habichuelas verdes en Andalucía.
- Habicholilla o habicholón en la provincia de Jaén, Andalucia.
- Habichuelillas en la provincia de Ciudad Real, Castilla La Mancha.
- Garrapatos en Extremadura.
- Bajoca en Murcia, y creo que también en parte la Comunidad Valenciana.


----------



## Farishta308

Nop. Green beans son vainitas ..las arvejas son las "peas"


josie said:


> Green bean is called "alberja" en Peru.
> Greetings,
> Josefina
> USA TEXAS


----------



## Shinystar

Hola a todos:

¿Hay una sola traducción que se entienda en todos los países de habla hispana? Me refiero a la traducción de "green bean". Necesito que sea "español internacional" que por cierto me vuelve loca.

Gracias,


----------



## andres65

Sacerdotisa said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> ¿Hay una sola traducción que se entienda en todos los países de habla hispana? Me refiero a la traducción de "green bean". Necesito que sea "español internacional" que por cierto me vuelve loca.
> 
> Gracias,


 
Pues parece que no hay un término "internacional" en español: incluso no en toda España se usa "judía verde" pues en el País Vasco y otras partes del norte de España se llama "vaina". Y en Venezuela "vainita".


----------



## Shinystar

Gracias andres65. Tal vez el término "vainas" sea el "más internacional". Esto del "español internacional" se me dificulta mucho, porque en cuestión de términos, hay muchas diferencias incluso dentro de un mismo país. ¿Alguien puede recomendarme un diccionario "español internacional" ?
Saludos,


----------



## f_rocha

Yo no usaría vaina, porque los colombianos se morirían de risa, déjalo como ejotes, se identificará como traducción mexicana, pero creo que por lo menos no tiene connotación negativa en otros países.


----------



## Sorguinha

f_rocha said:


> Yo no usaría vaina, porque los colombianos se morirían de risa, déjalo como ejotes, se identificará como traducción mexicana, pero creo que por lo menos no tiene connotación negativa en otros países.


 
Rocha, permíteme discordar contigo. Muchas personas en muchos países de habla hispana no tienen cómo ni por qué saber qué significa ejote en mexicano, se quedarían en la luna.


----------



## f_rocha

Bueno, Sorguinha, no tienen por qué saber, pero sí tienen cómo, ya que está en el DRAE.

Por otro lado, si es traducción de un programa de televisión, aparece la imagen, la duda de Sacerdotisa es usar "vaina", pero esa palabra tiene otra connotación en Colombia, pero tal vez tú puedas resolver la duda mencionando una palabra para "green peas" que sea comprensible para muchas personas de muchos países de habla hispana.


----------



## Sorguinha

f_rocha said:


> Bueno, Sorguinha, no tienen por qué saber, pero sí tienen cómo, ya que está en el DRAE.
> 
> Por otro lado, si es traducción de un programa de televisión, aparece la imagen, la duda de Sacerdotisa es usar "vaina", pero esa palabra tiene otra connotación en Colombia, pero tal vez tú puedas resolver la duda mencionando una palabra para "green peas" que sea comprensible para muchas personas de muchos países de habla hispana.


 
f-rocha, como sabemos no existe un término comprensible para todos, el problema es privilegiar el término del país propio sobre los de otros, no creo que funcione. Ejote puede estar en el DRAE, pero no todos tienen al DRAE a la mano.

No llego a entender por qué los colombianos se morirían de risa. Tengo muchos amigos colombianos, y siempre los he escuchado usar 'vaina' en el mismo sentido que en el Perú o en Venezuela, para referirse a cualquier cosa.

Este link sobre vainas puede ser útil y aclarar las dudas. Participan algunos colombianos:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=962484

Saludos.


----------



## tobalaba

usern said:


> Actualizo, ya que toda la vida se ha dicho fréjol, o fréjoles en León.
> 
> a) En América Latina :
> 
> - Ejote en México, Guatemala, Honduras y El Salvador.
> - Vainica en Nicaragua y Costa Rica.
> - Habichuela en Cuba, Panamá y Colombia.
> - Habichuela tierna en Puerto Rico.
> - Vainita en República Dominicana, Venezuela, Ecuador, Perú y Bolivia.
> 
> 
> - *Poroto verde en Chile.*
> http://www.uc.cl/sw_educ/agronomia/...imagenes/hires/calida/Fabaceae/8pove0cali.jpg
> 
> 
> - Chaucha en Argentina, Uruguay... y no sé si también en Paraguay.
> 
> 
> b) En España :
> - Judía verde : es el término "standard".
> - Vainas : en el País Vasco y en otras partes del Norte de España.
> - Fréjoles en Asturias, León.
> - Habichuelas en las Islas Canarias.
> - Frejones en la provincia de Salamanca, Castilla y León.
> - Bainetas en Aragón.
> - Habichuelas verdes en Andalucía.
> - Habicholilla o habicholón en la provincia de Jaén, Andalucia.
> - Habichuelillas en la provincia de Ciudad Real, Castilla La Mancha.
> - Garrapatos en Extremadura.
> - Bajoca en Murcia, y creo que también en parte la Comunidad Valenciana.


----------



## tobalaba

f_rocha said:


> Yo no usaría vaina, porque los colombianos se morirían de risa...


 
¿Qué vaina es? = WTF

Isn't?


----------



## f_rocha

tobalaba said:


> ¿Qué vaina es? = WTF
> 
> Isn't?



A milder version, but yes, it is.


----------

